
Tell HN: HN users getting spammed - jason_slack
I received this:<p>Subject: [Is this company good?]
Hello,<p>I&#x27;ve seen your HN comments and I would like to ask your opinion about this company: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aaaccell.ch&#x2F;<p>Do they look like a serious startup to you, or they just want to outsource to Romania (check the career page)? I&#x27;ve investigated the founders and they don&#x27;t seem to have any engineering systems at the moment. So, is this just marketing?<p>Thanks,
Vali
======
LinuxBender
Bots can grab email addresses from your profile, even if you obfuscate it as
you do. Viewing your profile does not require a login.

If you want to obfuscate it away from bots, but allow the hackers and
developers here to email you, consider base64+rot13 then hint to those being
used.

    
    
        function rot13() { if [ -r $1 ]; then cat $1 | tr '[N-ZA-Mn-za-m5-90-4]' '[A-Za-z0-9]'; else echo $* | tr '[N-ZA-Mn-za-m5-90-4]' '[A-Za-z0-9]'; fi }
    
        echo -n "user@blah.tld" | base64 | rot13
    

Even base64 may be enough, but once your addy is on a list, it will spread to
all the other bots.

Another option would be to run your own mail server with your own domains, or
set MX for your domains to something like fastmail and create aliases +
folders + rules.

